# Daniel Santiago



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

i saw the other day a rumor on espn insider that say that the timberwolve were interested on daniel, any updated on this ?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

No, I haven't heard about that.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Definately the first ive heard of it aswell...
wouldnt be a bad signing by any stretch though im all for it.
not much else left out there


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.diariomalagahoy.com/diariomalagahoy/articulo.asp?idart=3168688&idcat=2836



> Serios problemas para el juego interior del Unicaja. El pívot puertorriqueño Daniel Santiago está cada vez más cerca de la NBA tras el partido que disputó la semana pasada con su selección ante EEUU. El boricua anotó 12 puntos y capturó 4 rebotes en una actuación que ha despertado el interés de algunas franquicias norteamericanas. El propio jugador aseguraba en el periódico puertorriqueño El Vocero que ya ha entablado contactos con algunos equipos como Minnesota, Sacramento y Chicaco Bulls.


That's the report which mentioned Minnesota as being interested in him.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I heard about it a week or two ago, haven't heard anything since though. And quite frankly, I don't care. It's Daniel Santiago.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

he made chris bosh look bad in vegas. special note: chris bosh is a *****.

likely with Evans staying in denver the T-wolves will look to the roster of the team that beat the usa squad. and there are plenty of others overseas that they should be trying to sign. there is some talent over there and the wolves need talent.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I heard about it briefly. I mean other than John Thomas and the guy we drafted, there are no more big men. Since evans is gone, the wolves are gonna wait till closer into the season to sign a big guy according to realgm.... Hopefully we pull a trade.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Yeah I heard about it briefly. I mean other than John Thomas and the guy we drafted, there are no more big men. Since evans is gone, the wolves are gonna wait till closer into the season to sign a big guy according to realgm.... Hopefully we pull a trade.


we've still got james/jaric/hudson/wright at the point guard spot, one of these guys surely has to be moved, even for just a half servicable big.
i think wright definately deserves to be permanent 3rd pg on the team, and jaric/hudson are getting paid too much and dont really fit that mold


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Its amazingly hard to trade a player that is already overpaid for a backup, let alone a guy who has only seen a handful of games since 03-04.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Its amazingly hard to trade a player that is already overpaid for a backup, let alone a guy who has only seen a handful of games since 03-04.


true, but there would be teams who could definately use hudson or jaric


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

isn't that the ugly backup C from Milwaukee last year?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> isn't that the ugly backup C from Milwaukee last year?


yeh thats probably the best way to put it


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

Santyiago is officially goint to Minnesota training camp 

link: www.hoopshype.com


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

He may not be a stud....but he can come in block a shot and use 6 fouls on other teams bigs....give KG a break.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> He may not be a stud....but he can come in block a shot and use 6 fouls on other teams bigs....give KG a break.


that and the fact theres not a whole lot else out there


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We can only get what's left, unfortunately.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> We can only get what's left, unfortunately.


yay...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

abwowang said:


> yay...


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Care to elaborate?


sarcasm is a bit harder to detect when its typed... i honestly dont think hes that thrilled lol


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> sarcasm is a bit harder to detect when its typed... i honestly dont think hes that thrilled lol


I know, but so what? I'd like to know what's in his mind anyway.


----------

